
Beware of find-my-phone, Wi-Fi, and Bluetooth, NSA tells mobile users - arunbahl
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/08/beware-of-find-my-phone-wi-fi-and-bluetooth-nsa-tells-mobile-users/
======
moonchild
Original source is
[https://media.defense.gov/2020/Aug/04/2002469874/-1/-1/0/CSI...](https://media.defense.gov/2020/Aug/04/2002469874/-1/-1/0/CSI_LIMITING_LOCATION_DATA_EXPOSURE_FINAL.PDF)

------
supernova87a
For someone/entity really interested in knowing your location, aren't they
going to go to the cellular tracking level and not bother with some 3rd party
app?

~~~
8jy89hui
The government might just go to the cell tracking level, but an individual
interested in tracking you has a much better chance of finding your data
online through a breach or through an auction on the dark web. That data most
likely comes from 3rd party apps rather than the cell networks themselves.

However, I do agree that cellular tracking is also a serious concern that
undermines a lot of this work if the tracking is coming from the government.

